

Super Mario Kart Clone made with HTML5 - matheusbn

Hi everybody,<p>I made a clone of the Super Mario Kart (Super Nintendo) game with HTML5 and I would like to share, works on Chrome and Firefox:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mazeware.com&#x2F;games&#x2F;html5&#x2F;m7&#x2F;supercanvaskart.html<p>Thanks.
======
lylejohnson
Clickable link:
[http://mazeware.com/games/html5/m7/supercanvaskart.html](http://mazeware.com/games/html5/m7/supercanvaskart.html)

~~~
matheusbn
Thanks for the clickable link!

------
TheAceOfHearts
Pretty cool. No collision detection with other vehicles though :(.

~~~
matheusbn
Yes, there is no collision detection with other vehicles yet. But I'm working
on it! :)

Thanks!

~~~
S4M
And no tortoise carapace either!

Otherwise, did you put the code on github?

~~~
matheusbn
I think I'll put on git after I add more features and finish a postmortem of
this project. Check it out later. Thanks.

~~~
S4M
Actually, I would like to see if I could put the carapaces myself... that's
why I asked.

------
nrox
cool! nice usage of images.

~~~
matheusbn
Thanks! I just updated the demo! :)

